# Isolde's Sunrise Surprise



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Went to take the kids to school this morning and heard a SCREAMING mama. Ran to check and our FF LTE Isolde was pushing out her little boy  

He's got blue eyes and no horn buds or hair swirls so he's probably polled too!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations! He is a cutie!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, He's a precious little thing.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable , congrats 
And polled , wow


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

He's so adorable! Congrats
I love the crazy colors on these little goats! ^-^


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks all!! Isolde and baby are doing great! She's an attentive mama YAY! We will name him tomorrow  looks like it will be either Apollo or Helios (both names for sunrise or light)


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg! He is beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I want him ,he is soooooo cute 
Great names too


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

he is for sale as an unregistered buckling $200 if polled and blue eyed. $175 if only blue eyed.

In 12 weeks he will become a wether. He's a little love bug!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Y'all want to get in on the voting action I've it going on facebook??

So far:
15 votes for Apollo
11 for Helios 
So far


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I could , Im not on Facebook 
I like Apollo though


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

What a handsome fellow! Congrats!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

the voting finished at dawn this morning! It was a tie lol! He is also sale pending as of last night and his new mama voted for Helios so she got the tie breaking vote lol. He is joining our King Tut and a small herd of unregistered does as an unregistered herd sire. Lucky boy!


----------

